# audi 2.7T A6: porsche brake upgrade?



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if the porsche 996/Boxster S calipers will be a direct fit with the 321mm rotors from my 2000 A6 2.7T? I found the carriers through 034 motorsport, but they sell them with the S8 323 rotors.....Are these really necessary, or will the 321's work? Anyone have any insight?


----------

